# Best source for Damasko?



## eakaplan (May 13, 2017)

I'm interested in the DA47. It seems that US buyers are down to a single AD, Watchmann. Are there any other sources?

Thanks.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Gnomon Watches is generally well-regarded but far away if you need service. Greg at Watchmann has an impeccable reputation and I wouldn't hesitate to purchase from him.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

Timeless Luxury Watch (TLW) used to be an AD, I don't know why but they don't seem to carry the brand anymore. As far as I know, Watchmann is the only option in the US at the moment. I live in Indonesia and I bought my Damasko from Watchmann, can't be happier. It was a pleasuring experience, Greg is a great guy to deal with. Even though our communication 100% done via emails, I know I was in the right hand. Not a single doubt that he would screw me up or something. I highly recommend Greg.


----------



## wtma (Jul 26, 2014)

uvalaw2005 said:


> Gnomon Watches is generally well-regarded but far away if you need service. Greg at Watchmann has an impeccable reputation and I wouldn't hesitate to purchase from him.


I've dealt with Anders at Gnomon a couple of times, also a great guy. I would equally recommend both Anders and Greg. But I'm not sure if he's allowed to sell Damasko to US.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

I keep an eye on benson trade as they have a good selection of Damasko and usually have one or two at slightly discounted prices. They are however not located in the US.

https://bensontrade.com/watches/damasko

I believe they are in the Netherlands and will ship to the us for €20-30. All prices are in euro and include VAT. Select United States to see non-VAT pricing.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

+1 for Watchmann - I had a very good experience purchasing a customized DA46 from him earlier this year.


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

Next time you travel maybe you could go direct to the source, and get a tour as well! (Please take photos to post here


----------



## eakaplan (May 13, 2017)

I'd love to visit the factory, buy Remagen is well off my travel routes.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

eakaplan said:


> I'd love to visit the factory, buy Remagen is well off my travel routes.


Remagen ? Damasko's shop is in Regensburg, factory is located in Barbing. About 600km south of Remagen.


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

Timeless still shows Damasko as one of their watch brands on their website.?


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

Whatever else may be true, you can't beat dealing with Greg at Watchmann.


----------



## daffie (Oct 28, 2010)

Ottski44 said:


> I keep an eye on benson trade as they have a good selection of Damasko and usually have one or two at slightly discounted prices. They are however not located in the US.
> 
> https://bensontrade.com/watches/damasko
> 
> I believe they are in the Netherlands and will ship to the us for €20-30. All prices are in euro and include VAT. Select United States to see non-VAT pricing.


For what is worth...I can wholeheartedly recommend Bensontrade. I've bought my Damasko DA46 and DA47 from them and they (Leon) have been a pleasure doing business with...excellent, complete and quick communication. Delivery and all further details topnotch.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maedox (Aug 21, 2015)

I have dealt with Toptime.eu in Slovakia multiple times. Would buy from them again.


----------



## azigman (May 1, 2013)

eakaplan said:


> I'm interested in the DA47. It seems that US buyers are down to a single AD, Watchmann. Are there any other sources?
> 
> Thanks.


You don't need another source. Greg at Watchmann is the best.

Be well,

AZ


----------



## Psalty (Jun 18, 2017)

US buyers: Watchmann. And, as I said, highly recommended by everyone I have ever heard speak of him. Buy from outside of the country at your risk. Shipping, customs, time... it's just no fun, no matter how well recommended a dealer may be.

I have no connection to Greg other than having dealt with him, just so you know.


----------



## purplehero (Feb 13, 2010)

Greg Stein at Watchmann is nothing short of awesome. Highly recommend without reservations!


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

Thank you very much for all your feedback! I remain available to support and help in any way I can


----------



## smallhand (Mar 18, 2013)

I received a DA46 on bracelet from Greg at Watchmann a couple of days ago, excellent service! Would not hesitate to purchase from him again. 

Sent from my SM-N920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

Just ordered a DA43 from Anders at Gnomon.......super easy to deal with, got many watches from him over the years, and never an issue....- DHL should have it here Tuesday afternoon.

Previously had a DA36, and loved it.....sadly flipped while on a grail hunt and just about the only flipping I have regretted.

Love the orange seconds on the 43, the full lume dial and it was a no brainer order!

Now, this has probably been asked and answered, but if down the road I want a Damasko bracelet, can I get one straight from Damasko or are there others out there?

i have fudged around the Damasko site and can't seem to find an option for just a bracelet purchase!

anywho, super happy on the incoming!


----------



## Happy Acres (Sep 13, 2009)

Maddog1970 said:


> down the road I want a Damasko bracelet, can I get one straight from Damasko or are there others out there


 just ask dealer, they should be able to supply.


----------



## RSDA (Sep 19, 2010)

+1 on WatchMann.


----------



## kb.watch (Oct 14, 2016)

Another one for WatchMann. Good experience and email exchanges.


----------



## mccl88 (Mar 19, 2011)

+1 on WatchMann or Gnomon.


----------



## jayabharath (Aug 23, 2014)

You can give Dan and anna at timeless luxury watches a call. They are official damasko dealers in US and will ship it For free http://timelessluxwatches.com

I got my DC66 from them and highly recommend them

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

jayabharath said:


> You can give Dan and anna at timeless luxury watches a call. They are official damasko dealers in US and will ship it For free http://timelessluxwatches.com
> 
> I got my DC66 from them and highly recommend them
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. Timeless isn't a Damasko authorized dealer anymore.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

I too bought my watch from Timelesslux and though the transaction was smooth, several years ago, I always got the impression they could care less about me and only wanted my money. I've contacted them regarding my watch and got no response. Pretty disappointed as they market themselves as "upscale."

Watchmann on the other hand is a 180 difference. Responsive and makes you feel like an individual as opposed to dollar signs.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

charger02 said:


> I too bought my watch from Timelesslux and though the transaction was smooth, several years ago, I always got the impression they could care less about me and only wanted my money. I've contacted them regarding my watch and got no response. Pretty disappointed as they market themselves as "upscale."
> 
> Watchmann on the other hand is a 180 difference. Responsive and makes you feel like an individual as opposed to dollar signs.


That's kind of why I stopped purchasing from Timeless. At times, it was like pulling teeth trying to get a response from them. When Timeless was a Damasko AD, I opted to purchase my latest Damasko from WatchMann instead of Timeless. Never looked back ever since.


----------



## VadimMkin (Jul 18, 2016)

Timeless Lux Watches is selling off all their remaining Damasko inventory that still comes with manufacturer's warranty. I actually landed my first Damasko yesterday and they gave me quite a deal. I think they still have 1 or 2 pieces of model DA36 black available and advertising at $900, and you can negotiate over the phone. Since they discontinued being Damasko AD, all warranty related questions can be addressed to other ADs like Watchmann, that is the agreement all the ADs have with the manufacturer.


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

VadimMkin said:


> Timeless Lux Watches is selling off all their remaining Damasko inventory that still comes with manufacturer's warranty. I actually landed my first Damasko yesterday and they gave me quite a deal. I think they still have 1 or 2 pieces of model DA36 black available and advertising at $900, and you can negotiate over the phone. Since they discontinued being Damasko AD, all warranty related questions can be addressed to other ADs like Watchmann, that is the agreement all the ADs have with the manufacturer.


what did you purchase?


----------

